# Surviving The Economic Collapse 2009



## Terral (May 16, 2009)

Greetings to All:

  This thread is dedicated to exchanging Survival Strategies for ways to Survive The Coming Economic Collapse in 2009 (my recent post). The best video on this topic I have seen so far is:

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRQ_Bh4jy5Q"]Surviving the Economic Collapse 2009 Man of Truth[/ame]

  Good survival links can be found here:

Greatdreams.com/survival

Survival-center.com

My Survival Seeds Were Bought Here

  There is no single set of guidelines for everyone, because current situations vary from person to person. Those of you living in the country have a great advantage over people living in the large city metropolitan areas where the survival climate will deteriorate very quickly when the crap hits the fan. Home invasions are already escalating out of control in California (Google) and we are seeing the same pattern here in my state of Florida (Google). My Survival List is presented to give readers some idea of how someone living in the city might prepare for the Coming Economic Collapse.

Travel Trailer w/solar power system
4-man tent
2-man tent
Sleeping bags
Topper for truck
Generator
Chainsaw
Ax, Hatchet, Post-hole diggers
A/C/C Battery Recharge Kit
2-way radios
Compass
carry-shovel 
wind-up emergency radio/flashlight
Survival Seeds
Critter traps = Havahart = Home Depot
Vacuum Food System
Rubbermaid Containers
Rice food stocks (vacuum packed)
Dry Bean/pea food stocks (vacuum packed)
Rifle, shotgun, handgun, ammo
Fishing rods/reels/tackle supplies
Crab/bush-hook line 
Assorted machete/knives
Folding chairs
Folding table
Gas tanks
Water storage containers
Water purification system
Mountain bike

  The idea is to plan for an extended camping trip with plenty of guns and ammo to protect yourself, your family and your survival gear. All survival food stocks should be placed in vacuum pack bags, or moisture, rodents and microscopic critters will ruin your supply. George (from the video) makes a good point that you must figure on joining forces with other survivalists to maintain a minimum amount of &#8216;security.&#8217; Those among you with guns and food stocks have much more to offer a survival group than an unarmed family with nothing but the clothes on your back. Barter will become the very important when in survival mode, so accumulate anything that can be traded for goods later down the road. A full cigarette lighter, or a pack of fishing hooks, might be worth a lot to somebody in trade for something you need, so think about small items that have a survival theme and stock up when the opportunity presents itself. 

Every component of the contingency plan you make today will increase your chance of survival when the crap hits the fan. Much of the survival gear in my Family Survival Tool Kit was bought at the local Army Surplus Store (link), which includes *a hand-held-crank water purifier* (pic). Your financial situation determines whether your Survival Took Kit includes a 30-feet travel trailer, or a two-man surplus Army tent; but the information here should give you some idea on how to begin planning for surviving the coming economic collapse. 

  All of your survival advice and suggestions are much appreciated,

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## Iriemon (May 16, 2009)

Thanks Terral.

Hey, I have some good deals on some slightly used nuclear fallout shelter kits for your home if you are interested.


----------



## Toro (May 16, 2009)

Terral

Tell me how you think the economy is going to collapse worse than the Great Depression.


----------



## Terral (May 16, 2009)

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> Terral
> 
> Tell me how you think the economy is going to collapse worse than the Great Depression.


 
  Everyone I listen to is saying the same exact thing. Gerald Celente is agreeing with Peter Schiff in *my recent post *here. There you will find Mr. Celente&#8217;s 4-part video presentation on the *&#8220;False Flag Recovery&#8221;* with his series on *&#8220;The Greatest Depression Has Begun&#8221;* in Post #15.  Then we see Peter Schiff explaining the *&#8220;Auto Industry Crisis&#8221;* in Post #25 with Lyndon LaRouche explaining the *&#8220;Imminent Hyperinflation Threat&#8221;* and his 6-part series saying *&#8220;The USA Is Headed For A Physical Collapse&#8221;* in Post #39.  Then Jim Rogers and a host of people with their heads out of the sand are giving their testimony about *the coming U.S. Economic Collapse* in Post #41, just for good measure. 

  If you will not listen to those guys, then El Toro will never listen to a word from me.  The common denominator between all of these *eyes-wide-open *people is we all know that a band of bad guys are creating crisis after crisis very much on purpose. The head of this evil snake is rooted in names like Rothschild, Warburg, Rockefeller and Morgan, Bilderbergs (link), the CFR (link), Trilateral Commission the Shadow Government (link) puppeteers of our Federal Government, the Media, both political parties, etc., etc.. These are the same people who own the Federal Reserve (Gary Allen's Book), who killed JFK, who planned and carried out the 9/11 Inside-job attacks, orchestrated the current U.S. Global Financial Crisis (my thread), and the same people who released the *Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Bio-weapon Virus* (my thread) into the general population that is now gestating/mutating into a genocidal MONSTER as we speak.  That is the reason we see *&#8220;Military Complex Prepares Mass Graves For Citizens&#8221;* (link) and the reason that Congress had that *&#8220;Secret Congressional Meeting&#8221;* (March 13, 2008) and the reason that the NWO Fascists are preparing for *Martial Law* (my posts here and here). 

  Let&#8217;s see: I gave 8 reasons for why the stock market must go down in Post #9 here, which are eight more reasons why the U.S Economy will definitely IMPLODE this fall; if not sooner. Those points include the facts of escalating unemployment, foreclosures, automaker bankruptcies, personal bankruptcies, demand destruction and the Government creating the biggest *&#8220;Bailout Bubble&#8221;* of all with their current &#8216;spending-spree&#8217; stupidity. And that does not even address the Commercial Real Estate Bubble that is about to burst in our faces &#8216;and&#8217; the banks and many states need more money; so Bernanke had better keep the pressing running night and day. :0) 

  Boil all of this down and the inside-job bad guys are spineless COWARDS, which is the reason they are using a bio-weapon to depopulate the planet to make things more manageable. All of these inside-job bad guys are running in place and saying their lines and just waiting for their covert operation to go &#8220;Hot,&#8221; and you can bet the house that a series of crisis events will be transformed into *Martial Law* (my thread). 

The coming Economic Implosion will be FAR WORSE than the first depression, because this time the NWO puppeteers have planned our demise . . .  thus, *Survival Topic*. :0)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paLPzqHZiv0]El Toro Likes The Pretty Girl :0)[/ame]

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## B94 (May 16, 2009)

> George (from the video) makes a good point that you must figure on joining forces with other survivalists to maintain a minimum amount of &#8216;security.&#8217;



Haven't you heard, the so called survivalists are part of the conspiracy, planted by the illuminati to infiltrate and destroy anyone left. These illuminati agents also have what has been called the death ray that you can&#8217;t see with out special eye surgery. The death ray is so secret that it is not even on You Tube.


----------



## Terral (May 16, 2009)

Hi B94:



B94 said:


> Haven't you heard, the so called survivalists are part of the conspiracy, planted by the illuminati to infiltrate and destroy anyone left. These illuminati agents also have what has been called the death ray that you cant see with out special eye surgery. The death ray is so secret that it is not even on You Tube.















Funny stuff! You need to worry about your hungry neighbor when the food runs out and panic is transformed into pandemonium . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Toro (May 16, 2009)

Terral said:


> Let&#8217;s see: I gave 8 reasons for why the stock market must go down in Post #9 here, which are eight more reasons why the U.S Economy will definitely IMPLODE this fall; if not sooner. Those points include the facts of escalating unemployment, foreclosures, automaker bankruptcies, personal bankruptcies, demand destruction and the Government creating the biggest *&#8220;Bailout Bubble&#8221;* of all with their current &#8216;spending-spree&#8217; stupidity. And that does not even address the Commercial Real Estate Bubble that is about to burst in our faces &#8216;and&#8217; the banks and many states need more money; so Bernanke had better keep the pressing running night and day. :0)
> Terral



I'm going to ignore all that stuff about conspiracy and focus on what is happening in the economy now.

I don't disagree with any of those eight points you make in that post.  But all of that is pretty well known.  The market has discounted all of those points.  Perhaps not correctly, but nothing you have posted is not already well known in the market.  Those are all facts that could keep us in a trading range for some time, perhaps taking us a bit lower than the low on March 6, but everybody who is anybody in the market knows all that stuff already.  So why is it going to plunge the economy into the worst depression ever?

If you look at the collapse that began last fall, it happened for two reasons - 1.) the housing bubble collapsed, caving in the credit market.  Most people did not believe that housing prices could fall, let alone fall 30% as they have nationally, and 50% in some cities.  2.)  the unknown unknown occurring with the collapse of Lehman, which froze the derivatives market, and subsequently the money and interbank markets.  Nobody had any idea that the collapse of Lehman would have the effect that it did.

There is a lot of evidence right now that though the economy is still bad and perhaps getting a bit worse, there are many signs that the rate of decline is slowing or even beginning to improve a bit.  Virtually everyone whom I talk to doesn't believe this.  That's the opposite of what people thought 18 months ago, when everyone thought subprime would be a small issue and the global economy would keep growing.  If the crowd is looking one way, the biggest surprise always comes from the other way.  That's when you get big moves in financial markets.  Now, everyone is looking the way towards financial disaster, or at least tending to.  

Thus, for the economy to plunge into what you think is the Greatest Depression ever, then what has to happen must be much, much greater than what has happened so far.  And none of the eight points you posted - none of which I disagree with - is bigger than what happened in the housing market and the collapse of Lehman.  So none of what you posted are likely to push the economy into a Depression.


----------



## Terral (May 17, 2009)

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> There is a lot of evidence right now that though the economy is still bad and perhaps getting a bit worse, there are many signs that the rate of decline is slowing or even beginning to improve a bit.


 
  No. Those people part of the &#8216;conspiracy,&#8217; that you are ignoring, have paid Media LIARS to convince you that the rate of decline is slowing. The American Public buying and drinking the New World Order Kool-Aid is just one facet of the &#8220;Obama Deception&#8221; (my thread) that will lead America to utter destruction!  The Apostle Paul explains the process perfectly, *&#8220;While they are saying, &#8216;Peace and safety!&#8217; then destruction will come upon them like labor pains upon a woman with child, and they will not escape.&#8221;* 1Thessalonians 5:3. Paulson and Bernanke wired the U.S. Economy for Implosion on September 18, 2008 (my thread) and Timothy Geithner now holds the key to the detonation switch to be &#8220;Pulled&#8221; like the WTC Implosions on 9/11 (my thread). Your destroyers are looking you in the face on the NWO-controlled Television every day and every night in order to convince everybody that things are getting better; when in reality they are getting FAR WORSE.  



Toro said:


> Virtually everyone whom I talk to doesn't believe this.


 
  Stop trying to delude yourself and everyone else here. Go back and look at Post #7 to realize that El Toro here is just &#8216;talking&#8217; and is supporting his opinions with NOTHING AT ALL. I am providing these readers with links to videos where Peter Schiff, Gerald Celente, Jim Rogers, Lyndon LaRouche and even regular folks are all predicting the same U.S. Economic Collapse (Post #4) &#8216;and&#8217; El Toro comes back with a bunch of foolish nonsense about what &#8216;virtually everyone believes.&#8217; Try building a real case for something (anything), one way or the other, for the U.S. Economy getting better and perhaps we will have something to debate. This Topic is for posting your Survival Strategy Suggestions.

Survival! Guide To Camping &#8211; Part 8



Toro said:


> That's the opposite of what people thought 18 months ago, when everyone thought subprime would be a small issue and the global economy would keep growing. If the crowd is looking one way, the biggest surprise always comes from the other way. That's when you get big moves in financial markets. Now, everyone is looking the way towards financial disaster, or at least tending to.


 
  My sources have been warning about the coming U.S. Economic Collapse for some time, but the day trader FOOLS have sent the markets UP from about 6500 (March 2009) to 8500 (May 2009) in two months (Chart = hit YTD option). Okay, hotshot: If the day traders are looking at financial disaster, then explain why the Dow Jones has gone UP 2000 points in just the past two months (I know why).  



Toro said:


> Thus, for the economy to plunge into what you think is the Greatest Depression ever, then what has to happen must be much, much greater than what has happened so far.


 
  No. The entire U.S. Economy is IMPLODING like WTC-7 . . . 

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD06SAf0p9A"]. . . Only In Slow Motion . . .[/ame]



Toro said:


> And none of the eight points you posted - none of which I disagree with - is bigger than what happened in the housing market and the collapse of Lehman. So none of what you posted are likely to push the economy into a Depression.


 
  What is happening in the housing market (imploding = no bottom exists) and Lehman (collapse = had no business = repeat of Northern Rock debacle) is being done deliberately and very much on purpose! This is a case of key market principals being systematically assassinated by New World Order henchmen &#8216;and&#8217; El Toro pretending this is good news, because the deaths were from natural causes. No! The NWO Puppeteers are micromanaging the components of these events to stage crisis after crisis after crisis in order to DUPE you into ignoring the fact that their noose is being carefully placed over your head for &#8220;Checkmate&#8221; sometime this fall. That goes for the U.S. Economy, your civil rights (Martial Law is coming), tens of millions exposed to the Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Bio-weapon Virus, those led into FEMA Death Camps under the guise of receiving inoculation vaccines, and everyone standing in the way of the New World Order. 

Martial Law In Effect &#8211; New World Order Is Here

  The difference is that El Toro is trying to wave his lips to convince these readers to go back to sleep, while I am here using third-party resources to warn and prepare you for Surviving the coming U.S./Global Economic Collapse. 

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67xw2ScYjVs&feature=related"]NWO = The Matrix[/ame]

  I am Morpheus and those of you wanting to wake up are very much asleep like Neo.



> "The New World Order is everywhere. It is all around us, even now, in this very room. You can see it when you look out your window, or when you turn on your television. You can feel it when you go to work, or when you go to church, or when you pay your taxes. It is the world that has been pulled over your eyes to blind you from the truth."
> 
> You: What truth?
> 
> "That you are a slave. Like everyone else, you were born into bondage, born inside a prison that you cannot smell, taste, or touch. A prison for your mind. Unfortunately, no one can be told what the New World Order is. You have to see it for yourself. *This is your last chance.* After this, there is no turning back. You take the blue pill [like El Toro], the story ends, you awake in your bed and believe whatever you want to believe. You take the red pill [like I did], you stay in Wonderland, and I show you how deep the rabbit-hole goes. Remember [link to my work]: all I&#8217;m offering is the truth, nothing more . . .".


  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJ8IshRhexI"]ONLY For Those Taking The Red Pill[/ame]

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## editec (May 17, 2009)

I occassionally listen to this guy, Terral.

Not because I'm a survivalist, but because I think it's interesting how people imagine they'll survive Robinson Cruesoe-style if this society goes teats-up.

I see various runway-fortresses urban people people have built around here which sort of crack me up.

Some people see those and think they've built themseves some security.

I see these fortresses and think they've put a bullseye on their backs IF they're lucky enough to get to their fortresses in time.

This guy hit it right on the head..._it's best to have a small community to defend yourself, _and one cannot really do that if one's plans involved running away from home to a less urban place.

The collapse if it comes will probably not come such that all at once people are aware of it.

It will probably come to us as a steady erosion of the quality of life we can make for ourselves.

In a complete and very sudden collapse I really doubt many urban survivalists will survive or even be able to get to their fortresses.

And if they do make, I suspect what they'll find is that their fortress is already taken over by the locals who know perfectly well they're stocked and ready for action.

Did you guys know that during the depression the locals here in Maine systematically cannibalized the millionaires summer homes over time?

If you are dead-set serious about being a survivalist, move out of the city NOW and become a real part of a rural community.

Oh incidently that also means that you'll probably have to lose that libertarian _I got mine get yours_ mentality, too.

One does not integrate into a community by being a selfish prick.


----------



## Toro (May 17, 2009)

Terral said:


> My sources have been warning about the coming U.S. Economic Collapse for some time, but the day trader FOOLS have sent the markets UP from about 6500 (March 2009) to 8500 (May 2009) in two months (Chart = hit YTD option). Okay, hotshot: If the day traders are looking at financial disaster, then explain why the Dow Jones has gone UP 2000 points in just the past two months (I know why).



Day traders aren't predicting financial data.  They are day traders.  They don't care about anything more than what is happening to the charts today.  But it hasn't been the day traders who have been pushing the markets up.  It has been driven primarily by short covering as bad news at really low levels is causing stocks to go up.  This is classic bottoming behavior, and is evident in the 20 or so bottoms in the stock market of the past 100 years.

The reason why the market went up 30%-40% in two months is because the economic data that has come out is confirming that there will be no Great Depression 2.0, which is what the market was discounting near the lows.  This is being confirmed by what many companies are saying.  The precipitous descent that occurred in the fourth and first quarters has stopped.  

Now, Terral, can you articulate why we are going into The Greatest Depression Ever without resorting to youtube videos?  Can you make an actual argument without resorting to conspiracy theories on why the economic data is worsening?


----------



## Terral (May 17, 2009)

Hi El Toro:



Toro said:


> Now, Terral, can you articulate why we are going into The Greatest Depression Ever without resorting to youtube videos?  Can you make an actual argument without resorting to conspiracy theories on why the economic data is worsening?



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cJNEeI-lFM&feature=related"]Ask These Americans Living In Tent Cities[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GVLvbos0LM"]This Is Happening Here In Florida[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8wnFpSMLwk&feature=related"]Americans Trying To Survive . . .[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFsFszhz-PA&feature=related"]Surviving In Fresno . . .[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvAvwxK5Rk0&feature=related"]Surviving In Fresno 2 . . .[/ame] 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmeHiFZUWtE"]Survive In Camper Or A Tent? Paper Or Plastic?[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3OFWYb4GWk&feature=related"][/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQ-JvJyshIg"]These Americans Are Better Prepared[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Toro (May 17, 2009)

So I guess you can't then.


----------



## brewerboy (May 25, 2009)

I'm not a conspiracy theorist. I couldnt care less how it comes about, but I do believe that there is AT LEAST a small chance that the shit could hit the fan within my lifetime. 

As a former Boy Scout, I try to live by the Scout motto of "Be Prepared" and preparing for this possibility, for me at least, is part of that.

I also have a family to think of. The way I look at it, how would I feel if the shit DID hit the fan, and I had to watch my son go hungry? All because I didnt want to take the time or spend the money to be prepared. 

I'm lucky enough to have family land that sits in some of the finest hunting grounds in the Mid-West and has a river running through it. That'll be my fall back point once it comes time to get out of dodge. 

And unless my blood is the blood that runs through your veins, you will not be welcome.

If being prepared for "shit hitting the fan" circumstance qualifies me as crazy, so be it.


----------



## brewerboy (May 25, 2009)

Quick after-thought:

Theres a great book I just got done reading called "Patriots" that was written by the guy who runs SurvivalBlog.com.

And by "great" I mean the survival ideas that are presented. Dont look for a literary wonder in this book.

Its a little over the top/gung ho for my tastes, but you cant throw out the baby with the bath water I suppose.


----------



## Terral (May 25, 2009)

Hi Brewer:



brewerboy said:


> I'm not a conspiracy theorist.


 
  Surely you jest! The events of 9/11 represent historical facts, because many people died and we have tons and tons of evidence that something did indeed happen. So, who really planned and carried out the attacks? :0) Even if you believe the *Official Govt Cover Story* for each case, then *19 Bearded Jihadist Radicals *(like this) fit into *&#8216;your&#8217; explanation* somewhere. Those among us *&#8216;knowing&#8217; for a fact* that *9/11 Was An Inside Job* (my blog) simply have a different set of explanations for all of the related evidence. 



brewerboy said:


> I couldnt care less how it comes about, but I do believe that there is AT LEAST a small chance that the shit could hit the fan within my lifetime.


 
  The evidence says that crap will hit the fan in 2009, as already presented above . . . 



brewerboy said:


> As a former Boy Scout, I try to live by the Scout motto of "Be Prepared" and preparing for this possibility, for me at least, is part of that.
> 
> I also have a family to think of. The way I look at it, how would I feel if the shit DID hit the fan, and I had to watch my son go hungry? All because I didnt want to take the time or spend the money to be prepared.


 
  Your family going hungry is only one of many problems coming with the U.S. Economic Collapse. My mother is among the people thinking that no preparation is needed at all, because she has a houseful of guns and ammunition and many of her neighbors have all the food she needs. Your first problem will come from unprepared neighbors looking to increase their own chances of survival by appropriating anything that you might have in your possession. The second problem will come from NATO forces creating perimeters around metropolitan areas, and road blocks along country roads, to contain *the spreading killer flu virus* (my thread) that will lead the USA into *Martial Law* (my thread). They will be carrying inoculation needles with the recombinant flu strain DNA material that you must take, or else . . . 



brewerboy said:


> I'm lucky enough to have family land that sits in some of the finest hunting grounds in the Mid-West and has a river running through it. That'll be my fall back point once it comes time to get out of dodge.
> 
> And unless my blood is the blood that runs through your veins, you will not be welcome.
> 
> If being prepared for "shit hitting the fan" circumstance qualifies me as crazy, so be it.


 
  In other words, you are one of the lucky souls *&#8216;living in the country&#8217; *having a *&#8216;great advantage over people living in the large city metropolitan areas,&#8217; *described in the Opening Post. If I may suggest: Think about discussing *&#8216;crap hitting the fan&#8217; contingency plans* with other landowners in your area, because you will need every gun available to protect your own survival supplies from the millions of people evacuating the large cities like rats from a sinking ship. Vacant land along a Federal or State highway is a poor location for survival, while land far out in the country with dirt road access is a much better choice. I have lived for years in Minnesota, which is properly named the icebox of the USA; where temperatures remain below freezing for much of the year and gardening is limited to extremely short growing seasons. People in survival mode in southern states will have a much better chance of living through the coming collapse, as people in Minnesota die every year in blizzards just feet from their own front doors, and from falling through thin ice and whatnot. In short, the upper Midwest is the LAST place on earth I would want to try to survive the upcoming Economic Collapse. BTW, thanks for offering up the SurvivalBlog.com link. :0)

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## brewerboy (May 25, 2009)

Lol, now that I have made my intentions as a survivalist known, I'm sure I fall into the "Conspiracy Theorist" column somewhere. So be it.

To address the points in your last post:

Neighbors - I have pretty good relations with my "in-town" neighbors. The neighbor to my left is a die hard NRA nut. He and I have actually discussed some of this. Hes very old and just had a leg amputated. Hes told me a couple times he wont be leaving his house. Hes offered me his help in any way including a few extra arms and ammo. Neighbor to my right isnt there but half the time, and hes a god fearing person anyways. Plus, one has to take into account that I live around the corner from the street I grew up on. There isnt anyone on this street that I dont know by a last name basis and who hasnt watched me grow up. It would be one thing if they didnt know me to try to "appropriate" my supplies, but they do know me. That'll make it harder for them to try. Plus I would think that a .45 in their nose would stop them if they got other ideas.

Farm- VERY out of the way. And our land is also spread out over a few different sections. My plan is to essentially put my back to the river and let it and the 25 foot banks serve as a natural barrier. Again, very remote. And the road leading to my spot on the river has deterioted to the point that its only accessible by foot. A 3 mile walk. The chances of being stumbled upon in my view, are slim to none. And God help the idiot that does stumble on us.

Food cache- I think it would be foolish to have more than a weeks worth of food on hand and available. The rest will either be buried somewhere not too far, or in "bear bags" deep in the woods. No matter what happens, I wont be losing more than a weeks worth of food.

All I can think of for the time being. Survivalblog.com pretty much kicks ass. Theres also many great links from there. I was especially pleased with the section on preparing for my infant childs survival.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jun 13, 2013)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> This thread is dedicated to exchanging Survival Strategies for ways to Survive The Coming Economic Collapse in 2009 (my recent post). The best video on this topic I have seen so far is:
> 
> ...


Curious = It has been four years, did this poster ever come in from the woods? What was it like to see the roads still full of cars, people still going to restaurants and movies, etc.


----------

